

Internship, Software Engineering - jl4dailymotion

Dailymotion is looking for a Software Engineering Intern to build tools to cater to our advertising and sales team needs. With billions of ad impressions being served on Dailymotion every month, this is a unique opportunity to combine a fun start-up environment with the massive scale of one of the largest players in the online video industry. Join a brand new team in our Palo Alto offices and blow our minds with something completely new that will be seen by millions of people around the world.<p>Join our Ads engineering team and work alongside an engineer(s) on various tasks. This will require you to think on your feet and touch a wide range of tasks that includes, data aggregation, analysis, reporting, debugging&#x2F;problem solving, writing tests and implementing new features.<p>Apply today!
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;jobs.dailymotion.com&#x2F;en&#x2F;Offer&#x2F;display&#x2F;226?title=Internship%2C+Software+Engineering
======
gus_massa
There is an official "Who is hiring?" monthly post the first day of each
month. It includes internships. You should wait until Sunday and post there.
Last editon for reference:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8822808](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8822808)
(239 points, 29 days ago, 340 comments)

